
TextBlade - xiaq
https://waytools.com/
======
eggy
I really want this keyboard, but I will wait until they start shipping to see
user feedback. It looks too good to be true, and the delays only make me think
they are still not solid.

~~~
wodenokoto
_Start_ shipping? I first saw this on reddit over a year ago, same video,
basically same website. Can't believe they are still taking orders, but
haven't shipped. I actually thought it was a released product back then!

Looking at the reddit sub, it looks like early adopters are pretty disgruntled
too.

------
mchahn
It's a shame the page is totally broken, at least on my Chrome browser.
CLicking on anything just tries to go to
[https://waytools.com/undefined](https://waytools.com/undefined).

~~~
dexterdog
You're not missing too much. The page looks like something from the late 90s
that is trying to look like Prodigy.

~~~
ChrisDutrow
The impression I got of the website was that it looks like it was built by a
smart, hard working, and creative person who is way out of touch with industry
standards and best practices. It looks like it was designed in a vacuum.

~~~
philtar
Put bluntly as I suffer from the same problem: It looks like it was made by a
programmer.

